# Maserati GT finished in Luxury - Beau Technique - Detailing Midlands



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Helloooooo people. Welcome to yet another of Beau Technique's fun and frivolous detailing adventure's. This time in the guise of a recently acquired beauty requiring some serious refinement and removal of some of the patina it had accumulated over time. The vehicle in question being a Maserati GT that had clearly been massacred by some buffer monkey and his magic wand of destruction. Client wished to get the vehicle back in shape. Bringing back its once former glorifying gloss and depth to the finish. Not so heavily documented as the last write up I have just posted but still a worthy candidate showing what is done. Cue the culprit within its preperation stages...

The 3 amigo's...










Luxury shampoo...










Cappucino action...










Citrus based degreaser to soften and aid in removing soiling...




























Cleaning the arches and various areas with a correct brushes to ensure dirt removal...




























Wheels cleaned with non acid wheel cleaner...





































Washed top to bottom with the pH neutral shampoo and sheepskin mitt...










Why we use the 2 bucket method...










Decontamination carried out with Carpro iron x...










Tar removal with tardis...










And worked in after a few seconds dwell time...










Rinse stages all the way through each stage to ensure all dirt and product in use is being removed safely. Clayed with bilthambre soft and homebrew lube...










Which was still necessary due to level of contamination...










Final rinse and dried with Uber towel...










Then into the unit for further inspection.

Door...










Closer...










Rear quarter...



















Pillar...










Bonnet which was the worst panel of the vehicle...










Closer under the sun gun showing bad haze and clear holograms...




























Epic clearcoat failure at the nose of the front bumper...










Measurements taken yet again to ensure plenty of paint to get adequate yet safe correction of the issues...



















A more gentle approach was taken using 3M yellow polishing pad's and Scoll concepts S17+. First initial set was carried out with a slow cut process. By this I mean using speed 1 ( around 700rpm ) for a number of passes then spritsing the pad with QD to re-kindle the polish and use the maximum efficiency from its ability. RDS was tending to with generic soft wool pad and S17+. Edging the RDS to a point of acceptable appearance. All refined with some slow burnishing with 3M blue pad and ultra fina SE. Bonnet after correction stages was quie impressive and giving a total new look to the vehicle...



















Some polishing bravado...



















Leaving some great glass like results...



















But still not 100% perfect though in general, a modest 80% corrected I would happily say...










Pillar after work with a single set of Scholl orange spot sandwich pad and S17+...










Quality sanding drop back on the drivers rear quarter...










Now tidy and how it should of been left...










Closer inspection...










Tailgate was well and truelly hammered. A long and arduos task being careful along the way gained a transition from this...



















To this...




























Not perfect. by no way mean's but a tangible improvement and delivering what the aim was with gusto.

Paintwork was wiped down along the way with Menzerna inspection spray then a final deep cleanse of the paintwork with M&K pure paint cleanser via da at speed 3 under machine weight only...



















Leaving possibly the most creaking clean finish ive conjured in a while with my magic machine polishing wand's...




























Wheels sealed with Zymol coat ( we have no affiliation but choose to use such product )










Tyres recieved 2 coats of Swissol ( Swissvax ) pneu...










Glass cleaned with Carchem glass cleaner. Seals fed. Engine bay had a quick tickle over and dressing applied. Tailpipes polished. Arches were thoroughly hoovered as the fabric always looks ghastly without serious attention. Time for some serious luxury with Beau Technique Meilluer by M&K...










Once all completed. Wheeled outdoors for some gratuitous after shots...
























































































































































Thanks again for taking time to check in on our latest adventure...


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice work there scott, that motor looks the dogs nads.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Errm what did i say about willy waving & sportscars  Sharpened up very nicely mate, good work :thumb:


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

good work


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. Can't understand how cars like this are allowed to get in such a condition.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

dennis said:


> Nice work there scott, that motor looks the dogs nads.


Thanks muchly:thumb:



slrestoration said:


> Errm what did i say about willy waving & sportscars  Sharpened up very nicely mate, good work :thumb:


Thanks Nick and consider the wave of willy well and truly in flow:lol:



elsad-140 said:


> good work


Thanks.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous work and car!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks the business, your correction work is very high indeed, really have brought the paint back perfectly :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Stunning work...beau-tiful car and Beau-tiful finish:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice 

Can't beat a black car looking awesome.

What were Massa thinking with all that plastic in the engine bay though lol.

And how does the lid of your wax tub fit? A couple of cheeky pics would be nice :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Very good work and stunning motor,


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Scott! Great write up and thanks again for sharing!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Real nice job on a nice car


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is fantastic, what a result, another Gold for you then, Wow.

John.Tht.


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Gorgeous car and stunning results, really nice stuff.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks stunning now! Thanks for sharring such a beau-tiful car. :thumb:

Chris.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Another top job on a stunning car, thanks for sharing Scott :thumb:


----------



## igor lavacar (Apr 12, 2010)

Ufffff good work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Gorgeous work and car!


It is that.



Trip tdi said:


> That looks the business, your correction work is very high indeed, really have brought the paint back perfectly :thumb:


Cheers trip.



Marky-G-66 said:


> Stunning work...beau-tiful car and Beau-tiful finish:thumb:


Thanks bud.



Alex L said:


> Very nice
> 
> Can't beat a black car looking awesome.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yep, lots of plastic on most car engine bays now. Spoils teh mechanical aesthetics imo. The lid is cut close but does not seal 100% fully. Smearing a small amount of the wax round teh edge aids in a better, air tight seal. Your pot youve made thus far looks stunning btw:thumb:



N8KOW said:


> Very good work and stunning motor,


Cheers.



JBirchy said:


> Stunning Scott! Great write up and thanks again for sharing!


Thanks Mr Birchy. Knew you were waiting for this one.



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:





sprocketser said:


> Real nice job on a nice car


Thanks both.



Titanium Htail said:


> That is fantastic, what a result, another Gold for you then, Wow.
> 
> John.Tht.


John, very kind.



Copey said:


> Gorgeous car and stunning results, really nice stuff.


Thanks mate.



ckeir.02mh said:


> Looks stunning now! Thanks for sharring such a beau-tiful car. :thumb:
> 
> Chris.


My pleasure. Glad you liked.



DMH-01 said:


> Great job :thumb:


:thumb:



alxg said:


> Another top job on a stunning car, thanks for sharing Scott :thumb:


Cheers bud and glad you enjoyed.



igor lavacar said:


> Ufffff good work


Thanks Igor. Ufff pretty ,much sums it up :lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Scott, that Maserati was in a poor state to start with, it now looks absolutely stunning :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

how beautiful italians should be; gleaming.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice end result, car looks mint :thumb:.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Excpetional work and superb finish


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Stunning Mr Beaualicous ..

That bonnet shot is certainly impressive :thumb:..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent work there Scott, that Maserati was in a poor state to start with, it now looks absolutely stunning :thumb:
> 
> Mario *


Cheers Mario. Would of been nice to go further but a nice improvement never the less.



alfajim said:


> how beautiful italians should be; gleaming.


:thumb:



deni2 said:


> Very nice end result, car looks mint :thumb:.


Thanks.



prokopas said:


> Excpetional work and superb finish


Cheers.



Racer said:


> Superb Work :thumb:


Thank you.



dooka said:


> Stunning Mr Beaualicous ..
> 
> That bonnet shot is certainly impressive :thumb:..


Dookie. Bonnet did look good under the lighting after plenty of :buffer:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Stunning job made of a stunning looking car. Love these machines. Best introductory paragraph to any write up as well.:lol:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely work as always Scott and nice to see the M&K lavishing the vehicle :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome car, but what a finish you've restored into it! Looks amazing, loving the wax pot you guys have at the end, nice


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks amazing Scott, really great work.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Absolutely stunning & great reflection shots!!!!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Love the car and what a finish in black :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Sparky160 said:


> Stunning job made of a stunning looking car. Love these machines. Best introductory paragraph to any write up as well.:lol:


Thanks.



Deeper Detail said:


> Lovely work as always Scott and nice to see the M&K lavishing the vehicle :thumb:


Cheers Mike.



dave-g said:


> Awesome car, but what a finish you've restored into it! Looks amazing, loving the wax pot you guys have at the end, nice


Cheers.



Socal Brian said:


> Great job!


:thumb:



JJ_ said:


> Looks amazing Scott, really great work.


Thanks muchly John.



raitkens83 said:


> Absolutely stunning & great reflection shots!!!!


Cheers mate.



GolfFanBoy said:


> Love the car and what a finish in black :thumb:


Thanks kindly.


----------

